# Bluetooth Audio



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anyone paired a bluetooth headset with their touchpad to sream audio? I recently bought the Samsung HM1100 and since it allows 2 device connections, I thought it would be nice to have audio stream from the touchpad when not using it with the phone. I can get it to pair, but the only option that comes up is for "phone audio". Is there any way to get video audio to play through the headset?
Running CM9. I dont think it has A2DP since its a mono headset, so is there a way to trick the touchpad to stream mono?
Or do I need a more expensive stereo headset?

Thanks.

Edit:
Found some apps on Market that supposedly allow media stream through mono bluetooth, but have not had any sucess. BTmono and Super Mono BT. Anyone know of any apps compatible with Touchpad CM9?


----------



## linerjoe (Jan 20, 2012)

I have an A2DP headset which plays audio from pandora and from mx player. For video, the audio/video sync is off, but I'm assuming that's due to the lack of hardware acceleration for video (although I can't confirm this yet).

The bluetooth devices have different profiles, and I assume the software sees a headset (mono w/ mic) vs headphones (stereo, usually with mic as well), and the apps are probably coded to only play through the headphone profile (or whatever it is called specifically).

joe


----------



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

linerjoe said:


> I have an A2DP headset which plays audio from pandora and from mx player. For video, the audio/video sync is off, but I'm assuming that's due to the lack of hardware acceleration for video (although I can't confirm this yet).
> 
> The bluetooth devices have different profiles, and I assume the software sees a headset (mono w/ mic) vs headphones (stereo, usually with mic as well), and the apps are probably coded to only play through the headphone profile (or whatever it is called specifically).
> 
> joe


thanks for the info. I guess i need to get a different headset then. Unless someone has figured out how to get the above apps (BTmono or super mono BT) to work with CM9?


----------

